# JPME / ILE / CGSC and the National Intelligence University (FKA:  NDIC)



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2013)

For those officers who are considering different avenues to satisfy your ILE requirement, take a look at National Intelligence University (formerly known as National Defense Intelligence University).  GEN Dempsey just approved this as one of the very few programs that allow you to complete both the common core AND the operational warfighting portion.  This means that you get a Masters degree in Strategic Intelligence and you satisfy the ILE requirement at the same time.  

You do not have to be intel, or Army, to attend this school.  When I went in 2011, in my small group of 10 there were four no-kidding intel officers.  The rest were pilots or ship drivers, and we had one civilian DIA employee.

This program is well worth your time.  AFAIK, it's the only degree-producing intel school in which you actually deal with classified information regularly as part of the curriculum.

http://www.ni-u.edu/news/JPME_Approval.html


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Freakin sweet!


----------



## Teufel (Feb 1, 2013)

ILE complete baby!  Thanks non-resident course!


----------



## littleninja71 (Feb 1, 2013)

looks phenomenal. wish I could back up 10 years, I'd jump on that in a heartbeat.  Not open for contractors/civvies, bummer.


----------



## RetPara (Feb 4, 2013)

Went through the program back when Marauder was either in diapers or grade school, it was the Defense Intelligence College (DIC) back then. Pilots mostly had a secondary specialty of intell. The ship drivers were 'unrestricted line officers'. Very diverse groups in your classes. In one class I sat next to one of the lead investigators on the Walker spy case from the FBI. Another class was taught by the SES equivalent of a LTG. In my group there was a very petite lady who turned beet red one morning in the DIA cafeteria when her purse made a resounding CLUNK when she sat it on the table and all of us turned immediately looked..... It was her semi-auto pistol as she was SS and had just came off the White House detail.

Be prepared to READ a lot... Some of the class that year already MS's in diverse topics like Nuclear Engineering (sub driver), Aeronautical Engineering (AF fighter jock)... they were whining.

You won't regret attending.

Mara - do they still have the 10 token slots for us Enlisted Scum who have undergraduate degrees?


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know if they have a quota or not, but there were enlisted students as well as a warrant to two among my classmates.  Most of the enlisted were in the BA program, not the MA program, but there were a few in the latter.  There was even an NCO who had graduated the course a few years back and was part of the teaching faculty.


----------



## RetPara (Feb 4, 2013)

The BA program in the Army was known as the Senior Enlisted Program.   You applied for SEP and if you had a BA/S you were given the option for PGIP.  With all the pseudo-intellectuals I worked with, especially the SIGINT types, never understood why more people didn't apply.


----------



## Locksteady (Feb 4, 2013)

RetPara said:


> The BA program in the Army was known as the Senior Enlisted Program. You applied for SEP and if you had a BA/S you were given the option for PGIP. With all the pseudo-intellectuals I worked with, especially the SIGINT types, never understood why more people didn't apply.


 To add insult to the injury, I was told the Navy enlisted slots are rarely, if ever, filled for the NISP.  Quite the waste.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 4, 2013)

All of the sea services were, IMO, deeply under-represented at NDIC/NIU.  I think we had two total Marines.  There just doesn't seem to be the emphasis on education, particularly joint education, in the sea services as there is in the Air Force and the Army.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 12, 2013)

...aaannnd I find out today that they're not granting retroactive credit for the course. So if you're in it now, you get credit for ILE; if you were in it when the program first started and helped them get all the bugs ironed out... nada. So it looks like I get to go to ILE and learn how to be a major in a joint unit after all. ​


----------

